# 5 week old puppy



## Tarsus (May 28, 2012)

:help:I just brought him home this morning. BEFORE you burn me alive at the stake, let me tell you I had no idea that 5 weeks old was too young until about 5 hours ago. Now from what I am reading I am terribly worried that the poor guy is doomed.

This is what we have going for the situiation in the positive side, we have 5 children, so love for the puppy is not lacking. We have an 11 year old dog who right now wants to pretend that the puppy does not exist. I have a crate, and am trying to help him feel secure and cozy. I am also encouraging the children to "scrap" with him, like he would with his littermates. I have a friend with a puppy who is about 10 weeks old, who I could have "puppy play dates" with. I also have the New Skete puppy book on its way from the library, and my friend told me they have info in it about how to handle a puppy who was taken from its litter before the right time.

I wonder if anyone has any advice they could give me on how to handle the little guy. I really want him to grow up to be gentile with the children and be a good protector of them. Is this in jeopardy because he was taken away from his mom so soon? 

Should I get him on puppy milk replacer along with his wet food?

Should I just ask all these questions to a vet?

Should I just drive him an hour back to where he came from and make them keep him another 3 weeks, though since they let me have him so early, I hesitate to bring him back there, since they obviously don't know what is best for the poor guy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Absolutely drive him back to where he came from and wait another 3 weeks. Maybe even completely pass and find a different breeder. No good breeder allows a puppy to go home at 5 weeks. Is the rest of the litter still there or are they all gone too?

If you have the option to bring that puppy back now... do it.


----------



## Tarsus (May 28, 2012)

they were not a breeder, just people with 2 registered GS's who had puppies. It seems like they had a few litters before this one.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Absolutely drive him back to where he came from and wait another 3 weeks. Maybe even completely pass and find a different breeder. No good breeder allows a puppy to go home at 5 weeks. Is the rest of the litter still there or are they all gone too?
> 
> If you have the option to bring that puppy back now... do it.


I agree, take him back if you can for another 3 weeks.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay, we can all agree that 5 weeks is to young, but I myself would be hesitant to bring this puppy back to these people, they will just give/sell him to someone else and that isn't going to change the age and its not this puppy's fault. If they are willing to hold on to him for 3 weeks that would be GREAT. I would call a vet and find out what they suggest you do to keep him healthy--shots, food, water,etc. Again it is completely up to you what you want to do, but I would look at all the options carefully and make the best decision that you can with what knowledge you have. As far as bringing this puppy around another puppy, I would be very careful because none of the puppy's have any or enough shots to protect themselves from parvo.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I really, really would make them keep him until he is 8 weeks old. Spending time with mama and littermates is so important.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I too would be hesitant about bringing the puppy back to those morons. I know its illegal to sell a pup before 8 weeks, but who the heck do you report them to? I would also cautiion about letting your kids be the littermates- I am no professional, but you don't really want the dog seeing the kids as his equal so to speak. I would definitely get in touch with a vet first thing and save his socialization with other dogs until he is at least 14 weeks I think it is.

Good luck with the pup


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Tarsus said:


> they were not a breeder, just people with 2 registered GS's who had puppies. It seems like they had a few litters before this one.


 
scary. what else could be wrong.
are the two registered GSD's at least not related , maybe they are brother and sister.

since you saw both parents what are they like, age and health and temperament wise.

what a situation. 

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Tarsus (May 28, 2012)

The people were very nice, maybe they didn't know how important it is to keep the puppies together till 8 weeks. You would think if you were breeding them, you should know this basic info though. I just looked back at the ad, and it seems puppy might be 6 weeks instead of 5. The ad said ready to go June 11th. If I would have known how important it is to keep them with mom and littermates, I would not have asked last night if we could come pick one up tomorrow. The breeder seemed to be concerned that I knew that he would be coming without any shots, and that was about all she was worried about.
The parents were not related. Dad is a big black GS, very laid back, about 130 lbs. Mom is your typical GS, barky and protective.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I don't know much about GSDs, but barky and protective might not be a good thing. If it is at all possible, I would consider giving the dog back to the breeders. If you are set on this pup, give it more time with the breeder IF they still have the other littermates. If not dead set, before you fall in love with the puppy, please fully consider your other options.

A good breeder is more than just a healthy sound puppy at pickup. It's a healthy, sound dog for a long time and a longterm source of support. If you run into trouble, will your breeder be more knowledgeable than the average google response? If not, what is your money supporting?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

over size , over weight (breed standard) , and edgy maybe defensive dam not exactly a good start --- any attempt on checking status on hips and elbows ? likely not . 
make your decision armed with some information.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Having more than one litter of puppies, automatically....makes you a "breeder"......
The only thing having more than one litter *DOES NOT* automatically make you is.....*responsible.* JMO


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Tarsus said:


> :help:I just brought him home this morning. BEFORE you burn me alive at the stake, let me tell you I had no idea that 5 weeks old was too young until about 5 hours ago. Now from what I am reading I am terribly worried that the poor guy is doomed.
> 
> This is what we have going for the situiation in the positive side, we have 5 children, so love for the puppy is not lacking. We have an 11 year old dog who right now wants to pretend that the puppy does not exist. I have a crate, and am trying to help him feel secure and cozy. I am also encouraging the children to "scrap" with him, like he would with his littermates. I have a friend with a puppy who is about 10 weeks old, who I could have "puppy play dates" with. I also have the New Skete puppy book on its way from the library, and my friend told me they have info in it about how to handle a puppy who was taken from its litter before the right time.
> 
> ...


*The OP needs help dealing with a 5 week pup...it doesn't matter where it came from at this point(they did not ask for opinions on the "breeder" IMO* So does anyone have any ideas beside bringing the puppy back? What should it be fed? How does it need to be handled? This is the important stuff right now, because I'm sure we all want the little guy to survive. Talking about the breeder(whatever they are) is a mute point


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Be prepared for digestive issues with this puppy.
At this age...they are simply at the weaning stage.
Here is what I would do:

1) *Take puppy to the vet for a complete exam.*
2) Have puppy dewormed and checked for other parasites.
3) Start the puppy on a easy to digest, weaning puppy diet. *Many options to choose from*.
4) Provide fresh, clean water at most times of the day (except when sleeping at night).
5) Keep the puppy's sleeping area dry and warm.
6) Keep most outsiders and ALL outside animals (other than your own) away from the puppy until he/she has started vaccinations. 

You cannot change what has already happened.....you can only do your best from today forward.
Best Wishes!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

llombardo said:


> *The OP needs help dealing with a 5 week pup...it doesn't matter where it came from at this point(they did not ask for opinions on the "breeder" IMO* So does anyone have any ideas beside bringing the puppy back? What should it be fed? How does it need to be handled?


The puppy NEEDS to be back with it's litter right now. That should be the only option (assuming it is still an option).


----------



## Tarsus (May 28, 2012)

thank you llombardo and to the posters who have given practical advice. 
I am new to the pure bread thing. I had 2 mutts that lived for 16 years and another mutt who is 11.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Tarsus said:


> thank you llombardo and to the posters who have given practical advice.
> I am new to the pure bread thing. I had 2 mutts that lived for 16 years and another mutt who is 11.


It has nothing to do with being purebred or mixed. Puppies should not be away from their litter and mom until 8 weeks old. It really has nothing to do with breed.

Developmental Stages

Have you talked to the people where you got the dog? Did you ask if you could bring the puppy back like everyone recommended you do?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It's certainly up to the OP as to whether they deal with what they've got or return to breeder. Since I am a "sap", I'm not sure I'd return him/her unless I knew he would be taken care of properly until it was an appropriate time to leave.

I guess I don't 'get' why they (breeder) said they would be ready to go June 11, yet let the OP take the puppy?? 

Robin gave some good advice / suggestions if she decides to keep puppy.

One more thing, I'd add, OP mentions they have a few kids?? I'd supervise and make sure the kids don't overwhelm the puppy at this time. 

Good luck with your decision


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Tarsus said:


> they were not a breeder, just people with 2 registered GS's who had puppies. It seems like they had a few litters before this one.


Someone intentionally breeding multiple litters is a breeder, no excuses (this comment is directed at them, not at you).

I wouldn't bring the dog back, since they don't sound very knowledgeable I doubt the puppy is in better hands there. Plus if they're already selling dogs at 5 weeks and there are no littermates left, it's pointless.

I agree, make sure the kids are supervised and aren't overwhelming puppy. No need for them to "scrap" with the dog, a dog knows the difference and since you have an older dog that isn't really interacting with the puppy, then it's more important for the puppy to learn dog-human interaction than kids trying to emulate dog-dog interaction. I don't think 5 weeks is the end of the world, but some things will take more time (bite inhibition, potty training, etc).


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

My pup was removed from it's litter at 5 weeks, made a stop with another family before I got him. Thankfully yours will not be making the mid-point stop. There may be socialization issues to contend with, ones that he would have learned with the litter mates. Monitor and control any interactions between your older dog and the pup. What happens now with your older dog leaves an impression. 

After his second set of shots, get him out and about. Don't let him walk in areas of dog traffic, but carry him, place towels in the cart at the pet store, sit on a bench outside so he can watch. Go to the park, spread a blanket out that he can play on AND watch the people go by. If he barks, acts out, redirect with a toy, don't coddle him. NO dog parks.

As soon as he has his last set of shots, training class. You want the interaction with the other pups.

Right now though, you want his contact limited until after he is protected. While your friend has a 10 wk old pup, you can't be sure where that pup has been walking, playing or other dogs he has come in contact with.

Above all, be patient, you really do have a baby. Your kids will be all over themselves to hold, play and carry the puppy. They should be gentle and avoid overwhelming the pup. Limit it to short periods of time so that the pup can remain relaxed and get the sleep it definitely still needs.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Getting your puppy properly checked by a vet is most important...all other things aside.
Please read up on feeding recommendations for such a young puppy....*there are many to choose from*.
Limit exposure to anyone and anything other than your family right now....until the puppy builds up immunities and has been started on vaccinations.
Limit "play and handle" time with children at this time period......puppy does need to sleep many hours of the day.
Do not "scrap" or play rough with your puppy at this time......accidents happen.

This puppy needs to mentally and physically develop a little more....you will need to be patient.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> The puppy NEEDS to be back with it's litter right now. That should be the only option (assuming it is still an option).


Perhaps. But what would your advice be if someone _couldn't_ take the puppy back? If they got it from an animal shelter where none of it's family was? What would your advice be to the owner if that was the case?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

~Saphira~ said:


> Perhaps. But what would your advice be if someone _couldn't_ take the puppy back? If they got it from an animal shelter where none of it's family was? What would your advice be to the owner if that was the case?


I think Robin and few others gave some good advice if that were the case. I'm not a breeder and I've never had a litter, so I'm not going to comment on what needs to be done to raise a 5 week old puppy. That's out of my league. I've never had one before 8 weeks.

The OP did say this in his/her first post:



Tarsus said:


> Should I just drive him an hour back to where he came from and make them keep him another 3 weeks, though since they let me have him so early, I hesitate to bring him back there, since they obviously don't know what is best for the poor guy.


So I'm assuming it's an option. But as others have mentioned, if the litter is already completely gone, than that would be kind of pointless.

I asked the OP in one of my posts if they talked to their breeder about returning him for a couple more weeks and if the litter is still there, but never got a response in the thread.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Be prepared for digestive issues with this puppy.
> At this age...they are simply at the weaning stage.
> Here is what I would do:
> 
> ...


And this is wonderful advice:thumbup:


----------



## Tarsus (May 28, 2012)

no response from me because I was out and about this evening. 

Puppy was in his "bed" right next to me at the house we were visiting. Slept most of the time. Went potty when taken to the grass. Seems happy.

I have a friend who is helping me, she has raised 6 GS's. She has told me about their need to sleep 20 of the 24 hours in a day at this point. She gave me a little crate. 

I have had 5 babies, so I know that this little guy needs to be treated like I would treat my babies...gently, with love and care. Thank you all for your good advice. I have told the older children to be very gentile and to watch the 3 year old around him. I plan to try to follow the 45 minutes in the crate and 15 minutes of play routine for the next few days to keep the little guy safe and well rested.

I will call vet tomorrow and get him in ASAP. I have another friend who I spoke to tonight, who breeds Springer Spaniels. She recommended me to ask the vet if there are any local litters I might put him with, rather than bring him back to where he came from. I will ask the vet what she thinks and knows.

My GS friend told me I need to look into a food without any wheat. Right now he is eating softened Purina puppy chow (what they were being fed at the breeders) which does have wheat. I will have to look on Wed when I am in the city to get a better brand for this guy...hes gotta be gluten free, just like my husband!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If this was as horrid of a home as it sounds, then you don't want to mix him up w/another litter for fear of spreading some disease he may have brewing.
At the very least the puppy needs dewormed and although others may not agree, if he was in my rescue (and the place was so awful) I'd start his 5-way puppy vaccines now.
In lieu of that, you could ask the vet about starting parvo only vaccines now and do a 5-way in a few weeks and continue with 5-ways. 
But at the very least, deworm the puppy.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

We got our puppy at 4 weeks old. I guess the breeders were selling them because they were no longer being fed by the mother. I did not know at the time that they just needed to be with their litter mates for socialization etc rather than the feeding part anyways, but me not being a person who raises pups did not know.
I came on this site asking questions because I was very concerned about Parvo due to my pup that at the time was 7 months old and had Parvo at 12 weeks old- 3 days after we had purchased him. We had him in the same yard as we were bringing this puppy. Long story short we had already taken many percautions with our other pup cleaning the yard and carpets etc. I was really beat down here at bringing this pup into my home and it was not responsible etc. Just to give you an update this pup is now almost 5 months old, and healthy as can be. She does have allergies and I have come to the site about those. Many on this site are wonderful and a couple are judgemental, just take it with a grain assult. 
My advice is what a few have said about the shots. Our vet let us start the 5 in one shots at 6 weeks old. She then had the next at 8 weeks and I think 12 weeks. She never got Parvo - Thank Goodness - It was probably 10% luck, 40% percaution, and 50% very cautious of what we did with her, She did not go to Petsmart- actually we still have not taken her there- we also did not take her for walks until all her shots were complete, We are very lucky to have a wonderful large yard though for her to run and another puppy as a play mate.
I love this forum and look up to the advise of many on here because they have experienced similar things with their pups. Have fun with your puppy and listen to advice on here- just wanted to let you know you are not alone about taking in such a young pup and dont feel so bad for falling in love.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Also we did give our puppy the puppy replacement milk for a few weeks- with the advice from our vet- and we also were giving wet food until our vet told us he did not want her having it. The wet food is really bad for their teeth and makes their poop runny. He recommended that we take the hard food and wet it with water to make it softer for the pup to eat.
We were feeding Pedigree, but now we are feeding Blue Buffalo large breed for puppies- This was highly recommended on this site. We slowly did this by giving both the old and new food together higher of the new each day until we finally got her off the old. The old food she seemed to be hungry all the time and would devour the food right when we put it in front of her, She also would act like she had not eaten for days, when she was being fed 4 times a day. Now she eats about 2 times a day and eats so much less.
I was concerned about the cost per bag on the Blue Buffalo but if you look at it you buy many more bags of the cheap junk during the time you buy one bag of the good quality brand of dog food. 
Congratulations on your new puppy,


----------



## Tarsus (May 28, 2012)

thank you
Tarusu did well last night. My 14 year old son was taking care of him, I found puppy curled up next to him in the bed, snoring


----------

